# Best betting bot.Free



## chris21 (Jan 23, 2010)

I already bought from a friend a betting bot. why? cos its so simple to use,and it does all the work for you,and they will add more staking plans for SAW (backing) and "maria" staking plan for laying. It's working with all sports from major betting sites, casino gamblings etci took trials of other bots like bf manager,betting assistant and etc,but this betting bot looks the best for me,as other ones are for more experienced gamblers i think,because i didnt even know where to start LOL . 
I dont like when they are too complicated,i like simple !The price is very good for "betbotpro"- £98 for life. This is the official site. I offer my full version of the software so you can test it. I have one condition. Don't upload it on the torrents or other p2p. thanks. i'm waiting reviews

http://www.zshare.net/download/71600736dbdbec8b/


----------

